# صلوات سهميـــــــــة_ صلوات قصيرة



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*





صلوات سهمية_ صلوات قصيرة

صلاة يسوع: يا ربي يسوع المسيح إرحمني أنا الخاطيء.


   يا ربي يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمني أنا الخاطئ.

 يا رب يسوع المسيح ارحمني.

 يا ربي يسوع أعني.

 يا ربي يسوع باركني.

يا ربي يسوع قدِّسني.

اللهم التفت إلى معونتى. يا رب اسرع وأعنى.

أحبك يا رب يسوع المسيح وأبارك اسمك.

 أشكرك يا رب على كل حال.

يا مَنْ جُلِدت من أجلى ارحمني.

يا مَنْ كُلِّلتَ بالشوك ارحمني.


 يا رب ارحم كنيستك، واحفظها من كل شر.


 الآب رجائي، الابن ملجأي، والروح القدس حِماي.

أخطأت كإنسان.. ارحمني أنت كإله رؤوف.


يا ربي يسوع المسيح إديني الصالح إللي يفرَّح قلبي ويوصلني للسما..

يا رب احفظلي عينيَّ..
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*



يا مَنْ جُلِدت من أجلى ارحمني.

يا مَنْ كُلِّلتَ بالشوك ارحمني.


يا رب ارحم كنيستك، واحفظها من كل شر.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**آمين يا رب...*
*الرب ينور حياتك...*
*هلليلويا لرب المجد...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين يا رب...*
> *الرب ينور حياتك...*
> *هلليلويا لرب المجد...*


آمين ...هلليلويا


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


----------

